# need potential backup in northwest ct



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

i am new in the business and have several new contracts to which i am responsible for and at this time i have only one truck and have not been able to get myself a backup yet.if anyone has a decent,cheap backup or can lend support in emergency i would like to hear from you.can also run backup for someone who needs help.i am in torrington - winsted area of ct.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Where do you plow i live down on route8 let me know : where you plow and I might be able to help you out I am willing to drive if you are needing help pm me if you are interested :waving:


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I also in same boat. I may need more plowers for some of my contracts. If interested PM me, live near waterbury.


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

*re plowing help*

i live in winsted and i have accounts from the colebrook area down through winsted,torrington,burrville,harwinton,burlington i try to keep in a fairly close area.and i would also reciprocate if anyone needed my help.thanx for the response.for some reason i cant figure out how to pm you guys it tells me that i don't have access to that. rich


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

if you need help let me know, i have a couple of accounts in torrington and would be willing to help


----------

